
Poll: Is backprop of SGD happening in neocortex? - rhyolight_
https://twitter.com/rhyolight/status/1196533263059173376
======
p1esk
As someone commented on twitter your question is about as useful as asking
whether a brain uses torch.autograd to do credit assignment.

